# Clare County, Mi.



## Trtd61 (Oct 27, 2004)

Was a short piece on the local news station last night. I just caught the tail end of it and haven't been able to find anything searching the internet tonight. A man cutting in Clare county was killed when he was pinned between the tree he was cutting and the wheel of a log skidder. ( Logging accident maybe? Don't know for sure.) Apparently the driver of the skidder was helping push the tree and didn't see the man with the saw. Will continue to try to find more info and update when i can.


----------

